# 2002 Mini Cooper S Conversion



## DaviLightning (10 mo ago)

Just purchased my Mini Cooper S today! She has a bad engine, so I figured it's a perfect car for a conversion. This is my first electric conversion, so I'll be leaning on this forum a lot for info and advice. I'll keep this thread updated with all of my progress. Can't wait to get started! Wish me luck!


----------



## DMPstar (Mar 2, 2016)

Looks like a good starter. Manual box?
Maybe you could seal off the grilles for aero drag and repurpose that nostril for component cooling.

Good luck!


----------



## DaviLightning (10 mo ago)

DMPstar said:


> Looks like a good starter. Manual box?
> Maybe you could seal off the grilles for aero drag and repurpose that nostril for component cooling.
> 
> Good luck!


Yep, 6 speed manual. Thanks!


----------



## ArieKanarie (12 mo ago)

Nice car for a conversion!
RichRebuilds on youtube has converted a mini cooper a while ago, maybe it can give you some inspiration


----------



## DaviLightning (10 mo ago)

ArieKanarie said:


> Nice car for a conversion!
> RichRebuilds on youtube has converted a mini cooper a while ago, maybe it can give you some inspiration


Thanks! I'll check it out!


----------



## DaviLightning (10 mo ago)

@ArieKanarie That's some good info in the Rich Rebuilds videos. Gave me some great ideas!


----------



## DaviLightning (10 mo ago)

By the way, the color of this Mini is 'Electric Blue'. How appropriate, lol.


----------



## DaviLightning (10 mo ago)

Towed her home today, so up she goes. Need to get my air compressor hose out of my work van so I can start digging in.


----------



## DaviLightning (10 mo ago)

Made some progress this afternoon with deconstruction:

Yuk









Well, there's your problem, lol









Hopefully I can sell this supercharger for a few bucks. Spins just fine.


----------



## DaviLightning (10 mo ago)

Small victory. Exhaust has been removed. What a pain that was. 65 more pounds, gone!


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

The catalytic is worth about 300 bucks...


----------



## DaviLightning (10 mo ago)

remy_martian said:


> The catalytic is worth about 300 bucks...


The entire exhaust system is in good shape. No soft spots, only surface rust. Hopefully I can sell it all together to someone and make a few bucks.


----------



## DaviLightning (10 mo ago)

ICE no more!


















Really need to find that adapter plate and coupler now.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

That throwout bearing has seen better days. Looks like it got gnawed on recently...how'd that happen?


----------



## DaviLightning (10 mo ago)

remy_martian said:


> That throwout bearing has seen better days. Looks like it got gnawed on recently...how'd that happen?


It wasn't gnawed on. Just a bunch of camera flash reflection from the glazed surface. 









It is worn out though. It sounds like one of those old time roller skate wheels when I spin it. It will be getting replaced.


----------



## Chewcoo (9 mo ago)

Heck yeah! I was looking to do a conversion exactly like rich's, even got a warp 9. I was still left in the dark about a lot even with all that he shares so I'm looking forward to this build. 
Have you planned out for batteries yet?
Are you going to try and keep a stock look (hiding batteries in the exhaust system etc)?
Also what are you going for in this build in terms of performance-function-form?


----------



## DaviLightning (10 mo ago)

Chewcoo said:


> Heck yeah! I was looking to do a conversion exactly like rich's, even got a warp 9. I was still left in the dark about a lot even with all that he shares so I'm looking forward to this build.
> Have you planned out for batteries yet?
> Are you going to try and keep a stock look (hiding batteries in the exhaust system etc)?
> Also what are you going for in this build in terms of performance-function-form?


Haven't planned out anything yet really. Kind of just seeing what's available as money comes along. I do know that I want to keep the clutch and buy a proper transmission adapter. I've got some feelers out with a couple of the EV conversion parts companies, but haven't heard back yet if an adapter is readily available. Hoping to have something peppy, but race car specs not needed. I'm leaning towards a Zilla 1k controller and a Warp 9 or similar DC motor. I'm thinking about doing a rear seat delete and mounting batteries and other electronics back there. I've got a company vehicle for work, so I don't need a lot of range. Just a fun car with enough capacity to tool around town a bit for shopping trips etc.


----------



## ArieKanarie (12 mo ago)

DaviLightning said:


> I'm thinking about doing a rear seat delete and mounting batteries and other electronics back there.


A big cargo floor would make for a very useful car! I'm thinking of doing the same with my car but only for a bigger cargo area,the batteries are mounted on the bottom.


----------



## Chewcoo (9 mo ago)

ArieKanarie said:


> A big cargo floor would make for a very useful car! I'm thinking of doing the same with my car but only for a bigger cargo area,the batteries are mounted on the bottom.


The only problems with this are 1, weatherproofing and 2 ride height clearance. 
In the rich rebuilds, build. He would've lost 3 inches of ride height. 
How would you plan on securing them? I was thinking if the batteries allowed clearance you could maybe do a metal plate bolted to the frame and use liquid gasket seal. But that sounds expensive and you'd would know if it worked until you had a problem.


----------



## DMPstar (Mar 2, 2016)

ArieKanarie said:


> A big cargo floor would make for a very useful car! I'm thinking of doing the same with my car but only for a bigger cargo area,the batteries are mounted on the bottom.


For my Rav4 I am hoping to make a false floor, if I can cut away some sheet metal above the gas tank location and have the battery box hanging down a bit and sticking up above floor level a bit. Think clean competition audio type finish. This would probably not fly for places that have inspections required as modifying unibody cars is generally a no-no.


----------



## DaviLightning (10 mo ago)

DMPstar said:


> For my Rav4 I am hoping to make a false floor, if I can cut away some sheet metal above the gas tank location and have the battery box hanging down a bit and sticking up above floor level a bit. Think clean competition audio type finish. This would probably not fly for places that have inspections required as modifying unibody cars is generally a no-no.


I was thinking about doing something similar, with keeping the gas tank as a place to mount electronics, and be accessible from inside the cargo area. Not sure if it's feasible though.


----------



## blackterminal (Oct 14, 2021)

DMPstar said:


> Looks like a good starter. Manual box?
> Maybe you could seal off the grilles for aero drag and repurpose that nostril for component cooling.
> 
> Good luck!


How would you suggest sealing off the grills? I have wondered how to do this on my little BMW but have no idea.


----------



## blackterminal (Oct 14, 2021)

DaviLightning said:


> Just purchased my Mini Cooper S today! She has a bad engine, so I figured it's a perfect car for a conversion. This is my first electric conversion, so I'll be leaning on this forum a lot for info and advice. I'll keep this thread updated with all of my progress. Can't wait to get started! Wish me luck!


You will have a much more reliable Mini.


----------



## blackterminal (Oct 14, 2021)

DaviLightning said:


> It wasn't gnawed on. Just a bunch of camera flash reflection from the glazed surface.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are known to be troublesome on these. Hopefully you can get a good aftermarket one. The factory one seems not that fabulous


----------



## DaviLightning (10 mo ago)

blackterminal said:


> They are known to be troublesome on these. Hopefully you can get a good aftermarket one. The factory one seems not that fabulous


Yeah, I'll see what I can find.


----------



## DaviLightning (10 mo ago)

On the hunt for a motor adapter and coupler. I just took the two piece block apart to get a look at the crank. It looks like I could have a machine shop slice the flywheel coupler off of the crankshaft and mill it out/add a keyway for the electric motor shaft. Anybody here familiar with this? Has it been done before, and is it cost effective? Cheaper to have a machine shop start from scratch? I'm guessing it might save me some cash chopping it from the crankshaft, but I've never dealt with a machine shop before so...??


----------



## DMPstar (Mar 2, 2016)

Ooof! Was that a bad BHG engine? Peanut butter and bearing sammich.

I went the route of chopping the crank hub on my failed truck project; that is some hard metal, as I was told by the machinist. 
He did not need to cut a keyway as it was a bit different of a setup, but any cutting on that nugget was a pain.

Bit of a tossup whether you'd save by using it versus going with a machined piece of milder steel. There is already a lot of metal missing from the inside in weird stepped patterns, but it also looks like those non-threaded holes might have something to do with balancing. If the threaded bolt pattern is not symmetrical, it all may be balanced to the flywheel, but I'm not familiar with the particular car. Worth some research either way.

I think you should reassemble it with the bearings in turn-able condition for when you need to get it precisely measured and dialed for your hub and plate dimensions. Talking with different machine or mech drafting shops while sounding to have some knowlede and confidence may give you a feel for how capable they would be at the task. Don't pull the trigger on the first good sounding quote. Make sure you have specified tolerances in your required measurements and final product. 
Know any mechanical engineers in town?


----------



## DaviLightning (10 mo ago)

Yeah, bad head gasket along with a blown out piston. Somebody had a bad day when this thing gave up the ghost, for sure.

I don't know any mechanical engineers, or machinists unfortunately. I've got some homework to do.


----------



## DMPstar (Mar 2, 2016)

Hopefully someone's bad day will be your good day some day


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

We're nothing but vultures on this forum, tearing away the flesh and vital organs of vehicles after they've been deemed dead.


----------



## DaviLightning (10 mo ago)

Yep, but unlike vultures, we give life back to the dead. If all goes to plan anyway.


----------



## Lisa_Dragon (4 mo ago)

Really curious how you solve this problem. I'm starting my mini conversion but opposite end
Acquired some Nissan leaf batteries and working out the elec system first. I want to keep the manual transmission same as you. Good luck!


----------

